# Best MTL vape these days?



## Viper_SA (25/6/18)

Since a lot has changed in my absence, I was wondering if there are any MTL BF RDA's around that beat the Cyclone and OL16 for flavor?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/6/18)

The berserker mtl rda is great. But i enjoy the Siren v2 mtl rta much more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/6/18)

Been trying the Beserker and Ammit rda’s and both are great. Whether there is anything that can beat the OL16, will have to put them up against it, but I doubt it. For a RTA the Siren 2 sits right up there with the Skyline and Skyclones, great for flavour. I love mine, have another on the way.

See my feedback in this link https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ammit-mtl-rda-and-beserker-mtl-rda.t51124/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (25/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Since a lot has changed in my absence, I was wondering if there are any MTL BF RDA's around that beat the Cyclone and OL16 for flavor?


For me, simply NO. OL16 is still King.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/18)

Caramia said:


> For me, simply NO. OL16 is still King.


+1 on that for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Good thread @Viper_SA 

For me the RM2 is still tops for MTL (similar to Cyclone)
I use the OL16 as a restricted lung with both airholes fully open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/6/18)

Ol16 still unbeatable in my book ...doubt that will ever change

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (25/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The berserker mtl rda is great. But i enjoy the Siren v2 mtl rta much more


Siren 2 ALL THE WAY!!

*EDIT: Savour MTL also has great Flavor and the driptip is one of the most comfy tips around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Siren 2 ALL THE WAY!!
> 
> *EDIT: Savour MTL also has great Flavor and the driptip is one of the most comfy tips around!



you like your tips comfy ey @Dietz

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> you like your tips comfy ey @Dietz


(...Loading Awesome comeback...) I should've seen that one coming @Silver !! 
Im surprized @craigb didnt beat you to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tashy (25/6/18)

Definitely Savour MTL, it's Beeeutifulll, easy to build and no leaks. Don't forget the flavor it gives.


----------



## craigb (25/6/18)

Dietz said:


> (...Loading Awesome comeback...) I should've seen that one coming @Silver !!
> Im surprized @craigb didnt beat you to it


I'm on leave so not in front of a decent keyboard during the day  
Well actually, I'm still in front of the keyboard most of the day, but that's while I and mini-me play games 

The good comebacks don't really work on the phone screen 

Oh, back on topic. +1 for the Berserker RDA, lots of different opinions on HOW to build it, but there is loads of variety considering how small the build space is, and you are guaranteed to find an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

